# can other people tell that you've never been in a relationsh



## onlylordknows (Apr 27, 2004)

Well it seems like that's the case for me

some people can tell that I've never been in an actual relationship and that I'm inexperienced... I can tell by the way they phrase and ask questions, purposely avoiding some topics around me, etc.
I don't think I seem insecure or anything like that.. I dunno

I must give off some vibe
maybe if I have been in relationships with girls in the past, I wouldn't be so socially anxious :sigh


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

*Re: can other people tell that you've never been in a relati*



onlylordknows said:


> maybe if I have been in relationships with girls in the past, I wouldn't be so socially anxious :sigh


Not in my case.


----------



## Carbon Breather (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: can other people tell that you've never been in a relati*



onlylordknows said:


> maybe if I have been in relationships with girls in the past, I wouldn't be so socially anxious :sigh


I think i would be a totally different person if i had lived a normal life with gf's etc... But, if i would have been in relationships then i wouldn't have been so anxious in the first place so.. Catch 22.....


----------



## Pinzelhead (Mar 14, 2007)

*re: can other people tell that you've never been in a relati*

No. People can not tell just by looking at you that you have not been in a relationship. They may suspect you have never been in one once they begin to notice a lot of social withdrawal tendencies. But when that happens to me I just lie and "yeah, of course man, I'm 32, man" :um


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: can other people tell that you've never been in a re*

Of course. People that look like I do aren't in relationships.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

*re: can other people tell that you've never been in a relati*

I don't know if they can tell and I don't care. I'm sure they probably do think someone like me could never get someone though. Their right in a way, nobody wants someone as unambitous and cynical and vengeful as me, why I don't understand because I think all that is fine. But I don't wanna be alone forever so its time to start pretending.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

That's horrible!
You and Zephyr are NOT ugly :no - that's something you might want to work on this year :yes

With me, I think they can kind of sense it, but it's more like "you are so outgoing, I'm surprised you don't have a girlfriend..." :fall

But really, it's no one's business. They can't actually tell; there's no way. :stu


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

millenniumman75 said:


> That's horrible!
> You and Zephyr are NOT ugly :no - that's something you might want to work on this year :yes


I can work on not being ugly? Cool! How? :lol


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

*re: can other people tell that you've never been in a relati*

I've had two girls ask me flat out if I have any friends, and they knew nothing about me. So yes I must give off the loser vibe, which is weird since IMO I don't physically match the profile of what society considers a loser.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I never get asked if I'm in a relationship. I would assume most people can tell the obvious just by looking at me.


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

People can't tell with me (thank goodness). I would get the question "when was the last time you've been in a relationship?" and be stumped on how I should answer. I'd rather not reveal I've never been in one and then have to explain why, how humiliating. You could say I'm a master of disguise (heh, like Batman :b )


----------



## LonelyEnigma (Jan 7, 2007)

*re: can other people tell that you've never been in a relati*

....


----------



## aboveandbelow (Jan 16, 2007)

*re: can other people tell that you've never been in a relati*

We definitely carry our life's experiences inside us, and it shows through in ways we don't see.

Someone who's experienced acts experienced. Someone who hasn't will act inexperienced, at least that's how other people will perceive you.

With experience comes confidence.


----------



## AdamCanada (Dec 6, 2003)

when i was without a gf while working construction during the summer, pretty much everyone assumed i had a gf or 2. But now i have a gf and the reputation is the opposite. weird.


----------



## mismac (Oct 27, 2005)

dez said:


> People can't tell with me (thank goodness). I would get the question "when was the last time you've been in a relationship?" and be stumped on how I should answer.


New guy asked me that on our first date. I didn't want to tell him the truth yet, so I just said I didn't want to talk about it. He assumed it was bad (ie. didn't end well), but I just shook my head and changed the topic.

Generally people can't tell if you've never been in a relationship because they assume every normal/average looking person has been in at least one before. I think the only time anyone assumes differently is if you're really ugly and don't have a good personality - I'm just being honest here, folks.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Not really. Most people assume that I'm in a relationship, and they act surprised when I say that I'm not.


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

*Re: re: can other people tell that you've never been in a re*



aboveandbelow said:


> With experience comes confidence.


Confidence comes from POSITIVE experiences. If your experience is negative, you're going to become dejected, not confident.

The only place where I communicate with anybody is at the mall I work at. The girls at the coffee shop (who are taken), where I spend most of my breaks, keep talking about how they need to "set me up", how I need to "get laid", etc ...it's like I'm wearing a shirt that says "I've never been with a girl".

One guy I used to work with always told me to "get in there" when we'd see an attractive girl come into the store. What the **** does me mean by "get in there"?

Going by my experience, yes, people can tell what your social experience is after knowing you for a while. However, whether they know it or not, they tend to make you feel even worse about your situation, as if you didn't feel bad enough.


----------

